# Love Birds



## jencat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I am a new member and would like to know if anyone out there knows
if banana leaves are safe to put in my love bird aviary.
Thanks jencat.


----------



## stephanie (Sep 11, 2008)

Birds have slightly different dietary requirements during the breeding season. Some mainly seed-eating birds (Lovebirds) raise their young purely on insects, which will therefore have to be in ample supply. Egg food has proven to be valuable, too. It is a perfect supplement to the diet of most seed-eating birds during the breeding season. A great many of the problems that a bird breeder may experience are either directly or indirectly related too incorrect feeding. It could be the case that the birds are being given too much food, but it could also be the case that a certain ingredient, which is absolutely essential for a particular species of bird, is not being given. 
---------------
stephanie

Search Engine Submissions


----------



## lovebirdlovers (Oct 11, 2008)

jencat said:


> Hi, I am a new member and would like to know if anyone out there knows
> if banana leaves are safe to put in my love bird aviary.
> Thanks jencat.


Any leftover of that leaves should be removed before your birds go to sleep. This is very important and must be carefully kept in mind, specially for lovebird to be bred, when humidity in the nest box becomes too low, the risk of egg binding and hatching difficulties increases.
Other information about lovebirds, Welcome to the LovebirdLovers, can be as reference


----------



## jasonlove83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, you may put but make sure the place remains good for the bird.


----------



## lovebirdlovers (Oct 11, 2008)

LovebirdLovers can be one of resources about history of lovebirds, picking lovebird as pets, breeding lovebirds, etc. It is free information, and regularly updated.
Anyway, any suggest or improvement ideas will be highly appreciated.

LovebirdLovers
lovebirds, lovebird, breeding lovebirds


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I was wondering if the pellet diet, that is Zupreem Fruit Blend is one of the best opions? Also I have not yet been able to get my baby to eat veggies,or fresh fruit, any suggestions?


----------



## jencat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi , my love birds won't even eat pellets!, but they do like apple/broccoli, i have tried them with sweet potato mash but no luck yet, just have to keep trying!jencat.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

lovebirdlovers said:


> LovebirdLovers can be one of resources about history of lovebirds, picking lovebird as pets, breeding lovebirds, etc. It is free information, and regularly updated.
> Anyway, any suggest or improvement ideas will be highly appreciated.
> 
> LovebirdLovers
> lovebirds, lovebird, breeding lovebirds





jencat said:


> Hi , my love birds won't even eat pellets!, but they do like apple/broccoli, i have tried them with sweet potato mash but no luck yet, just have to keep trying!jencat.


Just keep trying they may eventually come around when it comes to the pellets/sweet potatoes/ also try eggs and carrots but just a little bit.


----------

